# Float Switch!



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

Anyone know where I could get a float switch in canada preferable near richmond hill =D? Ebay sells em for 5 bucks but charge 10 bucks shipping......>.O.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

I don't know of any stores in Richmond hill that sells that cheap, but Ebay stores seem to sell these with free shipping.

I'd be careful with using these to drive any 100V device directly, or put GFCI. If current leaks, it could kill everything in your tank.

In comparison, my float switch system uses low voltage to drive relays that in turn supply power to the ATO pump (aqualifter).

Also, depending on where you place the float switch, you want it fully covered against algae development and snails.


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

We buy all our top off merchandise through AutoTopOff.com


----------

